
Demoscene news and downloads - tonteldoos
https://www.scene.org/
======
skrebbel
Now, scene.org is hardly a decent news archive these days. It's basically just
kept alive with no active development.

Scene.org's core function is to act as an archive. A _very_ large share of all
demoscene productions, ever, are hosted on scene.org and its mirrors. It's
been fullfilling this service for many many years now, and I don't think it's
going to stop anytime soon. It's excellent for a community to be able to rely
on such an excellent file host for such a long time.

For a better accessible and searchable database of demoscene productions, it's
better to go to [http://pouet.net](http://pouet.net). Don't be scared away by
it's, well, "impressive" look and feel, it really is the central hub of the
demoscene and the design is chiefly maintained because of nostalgic reasons.

Another more detailed archive of roughly the same productions is
[http://demozoo.org](http://demozoo.org).

~~~
keyle
is this the skrebbel that put stuff out on d-cibel? :)

~~~
skrebbel
is this the keyle that ran the label? :)

good to see you here. i replied to a comment of yours before but i don't think
you saw it. gamedev it is, no?

------
skrzyp
[http://pouet.net](http://pouet.net)

~~~
brandonmenc
ftp.funet.fi/pub/amiga/demos

------
AceJohnny2
Over a year since the last news item. What happened in 2014? Pouet.net is much
more active.

------
ay1n
How one can get into making demos? What are the key concepts/techniques? What
are the best sources/books about the topic?

